# Indian summer



## übermönch

how d'you call the occurance of an extraordinary warm early autumn (as it is now ) in your language?
English(Am.): Indian Summer
French: l'été indien - indian summer
German: Altweibersommer - Old women's summer
Russian: Bab'ye Leto - Grannie's summer


----------



## Jana337

Czech: Babí léto - like Russian


----------



## Hakro

Finnish: intiaanikesä
which is in fact a faulty translation as it refers to American indians, not to India.


----------



## Marga H

Polish:*babie lato*
like Russian,but it doesn't mean grannie'summer
baba means rather old women(and I think it's the same in Russian)


----------



## Qcumber

Isn't *l'été indien* a calque from English, something that belongs to _franglais_? I thought the proper French name was *l'été de la Saint Martin*.


----------



## Honour

In turkish we call it *pastırma yazı* (pastrami summer; don't ask why  )


----------



## Elisheba

You are right, Qcumber!


----------



## Frank06

Hi,

In Dutch it's simply '*nazomer*', lit. 'after-summer'.


Another word is "oudewijvenzomer", from German Altweibersommer, lit. old women's summer. I must say I never heard it myself...
Anyway, some people think it has to do with Germanic/Nordic mythology, with the three old women spinning and cutting the thread (of life), the 'nornir'.
Makes me think of the Russian expression mentioned above...


Groetjes,

Frank


----------



## pickypuck

In Spanish there are two possibilites (that I know):

Veranillo del membrillo - Quince little summer.
Veranillo de San Miguel - St. Michael's little summer.

It's not extraordinary here since it happens every year  (normally the last days of September, first days of October).

¡Olé!


----------



## Outsider

Portuguese: Verão de São Martinho (Saint Martin's summer).


----------



## betulina

In Catalan it's like in French and Portuguese: "estiuet de Sant Martí" (Saint Martin's little summer), although it hasn't been cold here yet, so we don't say that it is the "estiuet de Sant Martí" now. It's usually when it's been already cold, which is by Saint Martin, mid-november.


----------



## ronanpoirier

Outsider said:
			
		

> Portuguese: Verão de São Martinho (Saint Martin's summer).


Here in Rio Grande do Sul we call it *veranico de maio*, because it occurs in May... since the beginning of our Autumn is hot yet. Are we talking about the same phenomenon?


----------



## Outsider

Betulina's description of the Verão de São Martinho, above, is perfect.


----------



## claudine2006

In Italian it's "l'estate di S. Martino".


----------



## Qcumber

Elisheba said:


> You are right, Qcumber!


 
Thanks a lot, Elisheba.
Besides it concurs with Catalan, Italian and Portuguese.
I'm surprised it's _San Miguel_ in Spanish.


----------



## zaigucis

Latvian: atvasara - like after-summer


----------



## Marga H

This period is named old women's summer (in Polish,Czech and Russian) because of cobweb,gossamer threads which fly with the wind in the air,white like old women's hair.
Maybe someone can explain why it is called *indian *summer?


----------



## Hakro

Marga H said:


> Maybe someone can explain why it is called *indian *summer?


Nobody knows, there are several theories; see Wikipedia.


----------



## jmx

Qcumber said:


> I'm surprised it's _San Miguel_ in Spanish.


In Spanish there are both _veranillo de San Martín_ and _veranillo de San Miguel_. Maybe it depends on the region in Spain, I don't know.

San Miguel : September the 29th.
San Martín : November the 11th.


----------



## ireney

Halcyon days in Greece although they happen in winter (January).

See here for a definition (contains link to definition of "halcyon") and here for the myth surrounding them.


----------



## Rango

Croatian:
*Bablje ljeto*


----------



## Encolpius

Hungarian

*vénasszonyok nyara* (just like in German, old women's summer)


----------



## Juri

L'estate indiana is a very popular expression in Italian, 
so many as "giornate della canicola" (the dog days of summer)


----------



## Nizo

In *Esperanto*, _somero de Sankta Marteno_.


----------



## apmoy70

ireney said:


> Halcyon days in Greece although they happen in winter (January).
> 
> See here for a definition (contains link to definition of "halcyon") and here for the myth surrounding them.


Indeed, but that period of warm weather occurs in winter (January), the warm weather that occurs in autumn, usually in mid-late October is the *«καλοκαιράκι του Αγίου Δημητρίου»* [ka.lɔ.ceˈɾa.ci tu aˈʝi.u ði.miˈtri.u] --> _St. Demetrius' little summer_. It's named after st. Demetrius because it usually occurs around the saint's feast day (October 26).

Some etymology
-MoGr neut. *«καλοκαιράκι»* [ka.lɔ.ceˈɾa.ci] --> _little summer, short period of sunshine & warm weather_, is the diminutive of the MoGr neut. colloquial noun *«καλοκαίρι»* [ka.lɔˈce.ɾi] --> _summer_. It has replaced in the vernacular the older word *«θέρος»* [ˈθe.ɾɔs] (neut.) < Classical neut. *«θέρος» tʰérŏs*.
«Καλοκαίρι» = oblique case *«καλο-»* [ka.lɔ-] (used in compounds) of adj. *«καλός, -λή, λό»* [kaˈlɔs] (masc.), [kaˈli] (fem.), [kaˈlɔ] (neut.) --> _good, nice, likeable_ < Classical adj. *«καλός, -λή, -λόν» kălós* (masc.), *kălḗ* (fem.), *kălón* (neut.) --> _beautiful, noble, good_ (of unknown etymology) + masc. noun *«καιρός»* [ceˈɾɔs] --> _weather, right time, favourable opportunity_ < Classical masc. *«καιρός» kai̯rós* --> _right measure, right/decisive point of time, favourable opportunity, time of the year, time_ (of uncertain etymology).
-MoGr adj. *«άγιος, -ία, -ο»* [ˈa.ʝi.ɔs] (masc.), [aˈʝi.a] (fem.), [ˈa.ʝi.ɔ] (neut.) --> _saint, sacred, holy_ < Classical adj. *«ἅγιος, -ίᾱ, -ον» hắgiŏs* (masc.), *hăgíā* (fem.), *hắgiŏn* (neut.) --> _devoted to the gods, holy, sacred_ (PIE *Hiegh₂ǵ- _holy_ cf Skt. यजति (yajati), _to adore, honour, worship_).


----------



## Olaszinhok

*Italian*:
in Italy, although it is sunny, it is not particularly warm this autumn, last year it was way hotter in October and November. (At least in my area) 
As for the question in OP, we can say:
1)* L'estate di San Martino - *Saint Martin's summer
2)* Ottobrata *- lovely and sunny days in October.

I have never heard *L'estate indiana* before! Probably, I thought it was a real Indian summer...


----------



## apmoy70

Olaszinhok said:


> *Italian*:
> in Italy, although it is sunny, it is not particularly warm this autumn, last year it was way hotter in October and November. (At least in my area)
> As for the question in OP, we can say:
> ...
> 
> I have never heard *L'estate indiana* before! Probably, I thought it was a real Indian summer...


This October is warm in Greece, right now we have reached 25-26º C (mid-70'sº F) and within the next week, ten days or so, it's expected to reach even 30º C (85-86º F) at least in the south of the country.
Btw I've never heard Indian summer before too.


----------



## nimak

In *Macedonian* it is called *"Ѓупско лето*" (Ǵupsko leto) ['ɟupskɔ 'lɛtɔ] "_Gypsy summer_".


----------



## ZDalexx

Slovak : *Babie leto* ("old woman's summer")


----------



## Vukabular

apmoy70 said:


> -MoGr neut. *«καλοκαιράκι»* [ka.lɔ.ceˈɾa.ci] --> _little summer, short period of sunshine & warm weather_, is the diminutive of the MoGr neut. colloquial noun *«καλοκαίρι»* [ka.lɔˈce.ɾi] --> _summer_. It has replaced in the vernacular the older word *«θέρος»* [ˈθe.ɾɔs] (neut.) < Classical neut. *«θέρος» tʰérŏs*.
> «Καλοκαίρι» = oblique case *«καλο-»* [ka.lɔ-] (used in compounds) of adj. *«καλός, -λή, λό»* [kaˈlɔs] (masc.), [kaˈli] (fem.), [kaˈlɔ] (neut.) --> _good, nice, likeable_ < Classical adj. *«καλός, -λή, -λόν» kălós* (masc.), *kălḗ* (fem.), *kălón* (neut.) --> _beautiful, noble, good_ (of unknown etymology) + masc. noun *«καιρός»* [ceˈɾɔs] --> _weather, right time, favourable opportunity_ < Classical masc. *«καιρός» kai̯rós* --> _right measure, right/decisive point of time, favourable opportunity, time of the year, time_ (of uncertain etymology).


In Serbian:
*Kоложег / Kolоžeg* (old name for "January")
*Коледар / Koledar* (old name for "December")
*Коледари / Koledari* a festival in January dedicated to the pre-Christian god *Koledo
Коледо* / *Koledo* is a being that can be seen in two ways – as a winter spirit and as a god. Festivals dedicated to *Koledo* took place in the winter, and the most important one was Koljada that coincided with the date of the winter solstice. Customs related to this holiday survived into Christianity, and some authors consider that Christianity took this holiday over and transformed it into Christmas. In Bulgaria Christmas is still called *Koleda*, and the greeting used on this day is “merry Koleda”.
Koledo is Ovsenj’s twin brother. Their mother is Zlatogorka Maja and their father is Dazbog. Ovsenj was born before Koledo and harnessed the horses to the heavenly chariot to make way for his brother. Koledo symbolizes the descent of god Krishna or Krisnji to earth. Ovsenj appears in the summer and Koledo in the winter. On the day of the winter solstice Ovsenj says farewell to the old year and Koledo welcomes the new year, or the new Sun. Koledo gave people the knowledge of the universe and the celestial bodies. He gave them a book about the stars that the Slavs called _Koledo’s Star Book_. Here we can see another similarity between Koledo and Krishna. Krishna brings people knowledge in form of books – Vedas, and Koledo does the similar thing. If we consult the Vedas we can draw a conclusion that Koledo is an embodiment of Krishna or Krisnji, the term used by the Slavs to denote this god. Koledo made a calendar for the humans, a calendar that the Slavs called “Koledo’s gift”, and he also revealed to them the knowledge of “the Great *Circle*” (probably the Milky Way). According to legend, Koledo’s last descent on earth was around 6530 BC. According to the old Serbian calendar, now is the year 7528. Since then the knowledge was passed on from one generation to the next. The Greeks used to say that they got their sacred knowledge of the stars from the Hyperboreans from the north. 
*Календар* / Kalen*dar* ("calendar") *-dar *("gift") literally "gift from Koledo"
Probably derived from word *"коло"* (kolo, colo) that means wheel. *Kolo* is Serbian traditional circular dance. *Kolač* is a traditional round bread dedicated to the gods.
Probably the etymology for the word _κολοσσός_ (kolossós, “large statue, especially the colossus of Rhodes”) Sun God, circle, wheel >>>KOLO
*Коловрат / Kolovrat* ("swastika") from *kolo* (wheel) + vrat<vrt ("spinning") literally "spinning wheel"


----------



## apmoy70

The Latin calendarium, calendæ (from which the modern calends, calendar, Коледо, Koleda, καλένδες, κάλαντα derive) are traditionally accepted as deverbative derivatives from the Latin verb calāre < PIE *kelh₁-.
The South-Slavic Коледо/Koledo, Koleda come from the OCS колѧда < Latin Calendæ.
Κολοσσός is a Pre-Greek word, from a possible root *koloky-/*koloky-n- with depalatalization before the nasal cf «κολεκάνος» or «κολοκάνος» --> _lank, lean person_


----------



## Vukabular

PIE* *kelh₁- *("to call, cry, summon") > Latin: *calō, calāre* ("I call, announce solemnly, call out") > *calendae* ("new moon" _missing etymology_) > *calendarium* ("an account book, debt book " _missing etymology_) > calendar 
Ancient Greek *κᾰλέω* (kaléō) ("I call, summon, I invite, I invoke, I summon, I demand")

PIE _**kʷól-os*_ (“to turn”) > Proto-Slavic **kȍlo* ("wheel, circle") > ALL SLAVIC > kolo, коло, ко́ло, kȍlo, koło...("wheel, circle")
Sun, moon, cycle, calendar, year = wheel, circle = kolo


----------



## Welsh_Sion

In Welsh: 'Haf bach Mihangel' = Michael's little summer. (Because it occurs around Michaelmas).

My home village is called Llanmihangel-yn-y-grug (St Michael's [church] in the heather). But it's rarely used in its full name, preferring 'Llanrug'. Everyone then asks who was the saint called 'Rug' (!)

Further, 'Mrs Jones Llanrug' is the Welsh equivalent of the legal English 'the man on the Clapham, omnibus'. (Maybe becausewe have the highest % of Welsh speakers in the universe at 85% who speak the language daily.)

This could be another interesting thread: I think it's 'John Doe' in American legal English' … How about your language?


----------



## Graciela J

jmx said:


> In Spanish there are both _veranillo de San Martín_ and _veranillo de San Miguel_. Maybe it depends on the region in Spain, I don't know.



In South America it is called _veranillo_ or _veranito de San Juan,_ depending on the country.

*veranillo de San Juan*
1. m. _Par. y Ur_. Tiempo breve de calor o de sequía que, en América del Sur, suele presentarse a fines de junio.

*veranito de San Juan*
1. m. _Arg. y Chile_. veranillo de San Juan. U. t. en sent. fig.


----------



## Ghabi

Cantonese: "autumn-tiger" 秋老虎


----------



## AutumnOwl

In Swedish we use _brittsommar_, named after the Swedish saint Birgitta (of Vadstena/Sweden), for the warm and sunny weather around October 7, the day she was canonized in 1391, and the name Birgitta has been in the Swedish almanac on that day since medieval times. Britt is a form of Birgitta, and there's also Britta, Brita, Berit, Birgit. 
There is also the names _fattigmanssommar_ (poor man's summer), and _grävlingssommar_ (badger summer), as it's around this time the badgers prepare for their winter sleep.

The next four days promises to be sunny, and a little warmer than usual (14 -15 °C), so at least the sunny part of _brittsommar_ is true this year in my part of Sweden.


----------



## apmoy70

apmoy70 said:


> Indeed, but that period of warm weather occurs in winter (January), the warm weather that occurs in autumn, usually in mid-late October is the *«καλοκαιράκι του Αγίου Δημητρίου»* [ka.lɔ.ceˈɾa.ci tu aˈʝi.u ði.miˈtri.u] --> _St. Demetrius' little summer_. It's named after st. Demetrius because it usually occurs around the saint's feast day (October 26).
> 
> Some etymology
> -MoGr neut. *«καλοκαιράκι»* [ka.lɔ.ceˈɾa.ci] --> _little summer, short period of sunshine & warm weather_, is the diminutive of the MoGr neut. colloquial noun *«καλοκαίρι»* [ka.lɔˈce.ɾi] --> _summer_. It has replaced in the vernacular the older word *«θέρος»* [ˈθe.ɾɔs] (neut.) < Classical neut. *«θέρος» tʰérŏs*.
> «Καλοκαίρι» = oblique case *«καλο-»* [ka.lɔ-] (used in compounds) of adj. *«καλός, -λή, λό»* [kaˈlɔs] (masc.), [kaˈli] (fem.), [kaˈlɔ] (neut.) --> _good, nice, likeable_ < Classical adj. *«καλός, -λή, -λόν» kălós* (masc.), *kălḗ* (fem.), *kălón* (neut.) --> _beautiful, noble, good_ (of unknown etymology) + masc. noun *«καιρός»* [ceˈɾɔs] --> _weather, right time, favourable opportunity_ < Classical masc. *«καιρός» kai̯rós* --> _right measure, right/decisive point of time, favourable opportunity, time of the year, time_ (of uncertain etymology).
> -MoGr adj. *«άγιος, -ία, -ο»* [ˈa.ʝi.ɔs] (masc.), [aˈʝi.a] (fem.), [ˈa.ʝi.ɔ] (neut.) --> _saint, sacred, holy_ < Classical adj. *«ἅγιος, -ίᾱ, -ον» hắgiŏs* (masc.), *hăgíā* (fem.), *hắgiŏn* (neut.) --> _devoted to the gods, holy, sacred_ (PIE *Hiegh₂ǵ- _holy_ cf Skt. यजति (yajati), _to adore, honour, worship_).


Apologies for quoting myself but I just discovered that its dialectal name is *«γαϊδουροκαλόκαιρο»* [ˌɣaɪ.ðu.ɾo̞.ka.ˈlo.ce̞.ɾo] (neut.) --> lit. _donkey-summer_ and it's indeed expected next week around October 25-30. It's the summer that won't end, it's as obstinate and persistent as the donkey, a compound: MoGr neut. noun *«γαϊδούρι»* [ˌɣaɪ.ˈðu.ɾi] --> _donkey_ < Byz.Gr. *«γαϊδάριον» gaϊdári(o)n* (neut.) & *«γαϊδούρι(ο)ν» gaϊdoúri(o)n* --> _donkey, ass_ < Ar. غيذار (ghaydhaar), _donkey + _MoGr neuter noun *«καλοκαίρι»* [ka.lo̞.ce̞.ɾi] --> _summer_ (see my previous post for its etymology).

In Serbian it's *Михољско љето*-Michaelmas summer, which falls around October 12, the feast of Archangel Michael (N.S. September 29). After Михољско љето the period of real autumn begins


----------



## kentix

In the U.S. it's a lot more variable. As someone above said, it's warm days after the first cold spell. Some years it doesn't happen at all, some years it's brief and some years it lasts awhile.

And of course the timing depends on where you live. Where I live it usually doesn't get very cold until November so it's kind of silly calling a warm period after that "Indian _summer_". But up north where it can start getting seriously cool in September, it's a lot more meaningful. But the timing and length still varies.


----------



## merquiades

People in northeast France tend to refer to "*été indien*" (Indian Summer) in September which leads to confusion in my opinion since I feel September is just plain old "summer" and so it's normal for it to still be hot.  After *la rentrée* (kid's return to school) people consider it to be Fall (even though it isn't).
They call warm periods in October a "*belle arrière-saison*" literally a "beautiful back season" or late Fall.  This is the case at the moment I am writing.

I associate "Indian Summer" in the US in October.  Usually weather gets cooler at the beginning of October, but then it bounces back and becomes warm again for a while.  Warm Halloweens aren't exceptional.


----------

